# Sony Vegas macht Streifen ins Bild



## StefanStg (14. Januar 2012)

Hi,
ich habe die Demo von Sony Vegas Rundergeladen und gleich installiert. Ich habe dann eine Sendung gerendert. Wie ich sie danach angeschaut habe ist mir aufgefallen das das Bild lauter streifen hat. Woran kann das leigen. Habe noch ein anderes Programm zum testen genommen heißt LoiLoScope 2. Bei dießen Programm ist das nicht der Fall das solche Streifen kommen. Die Qualität ist zwar bei Sony Vegas besser aber die Streifen stören schon Stark.
Weiß zufällig jemand woran das liegen könnte? Muss ich was bei Vegas einstellen damit das nicht mehr auftritt.

Hier mal die Bilder zum Vergleich


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. Januar 2012)

Ich weiß es nicht ganz genau, aber ich vermute, dass du Interlaced gerendert hast. (Halbbilder)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## StefanStg (14. Januar 2012)

Und wie kann ich das ändern?


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. Januar 2012)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Und wie kann ich das ändern?


 ...Rendereinstellungen ändern evtl? 
Suche mal nach Halbbildern oder Interlaced und stelle das auf Vollbilder oder Progressiv.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## StefanStg (14. Januar 2012)

Habe leider nichts gefunden


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. Januar 2012)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Habe leider nichts gefunden


 Dort steht ja "Progressive", dann war es das wohl leider nicht! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## StefanStg (14. Januar 2012)

Ach da jetzt sehe ich es auch. Schade aber trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## StefanStg (15. Januar 2012)

Habe mal ein Video mit Frabs aufgenommen und dann mit Vegas bearbeitet bzw gerendert. Bei dem Video bilden sich keine Streife. Keine Ahnung warum. Liegt es vill daran das ich die Sendungen von Fernseher aufnehme und da die Qualität nicht so gut ist


----------



## Gamefruit93 (15. Januar 2012)

Sind die Streifen in der Sendung nicht schon drin?
Hast du die geguckt während du aufgenommen hast?
Wo mit was wurde die Sendung aufgenommen?
Hast du sie überhaupt aufgenommen oder iwo runtergeladen?
Für mich sehen die Streifen aus wie ein Übertragungsfehler der Antenne oder Satellitenschüssel oder so.


----------



## StefanStg (15. Januar 2012)

Gamefruit93 schrieb:


> Sind die Streifen in der Sendung nicht schon drin?
> Hast du die geguckt während du aufgenommen hast?
> Wo mit was wurde die Sendung aufgenommen?
> Hast du sie überhaupt aufgenommen oder iwo runtergeladen?
> Für mich sehen die Streifen aus wie ein Übertragungsfehler der Antenne oder Satellitenschüssel oder so.



Also wenn ich die Sendung am Fernseher anschaue fallen mir die Streifen nicht auf. Ich habe einen Receiver mit dem man Sendungen über USB aufnehmen kann. Nichts runtergeladen. Stelle den Receiver ein und dann mache ich den Ferseher aus. Wenn ich die Sendugen mit den anderen Program bearbeite dann kommen die Streifen nicht das ist es was mich so verwundert


----------



## Gamefruit93 (15. Januar 2012)

Okay, das ist merkwürdig.
Hast du zum testen mal in einem anderen Format gerendert?


----------



## StefanStg (15. Januar 2012)

Habe es in allen Verschiedenen Formate versucht bei Sony Vegas. Manchmal konnte ich es anschauen manchmal nicht aber es besser wurde es eigentlich nicht 

Edit: Was mich nur wundert und Stutzig macht das es bei den anderen Programm nicht ist.


----------

